# Gaming Laptop -Beratung



## MKay (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo Community
Ich suche einen Gaming Laptop bei dem ich auch in der Lage bin Spiele wie Crysis2 und TDU2 Ruckelfrei und in voller Auflösung zu spielen.
Ich habe mir schonmal auf dieser Seite ->klick<- einen Laptop zusammengestellt

```
[LIST]
Prozessor:[/LIST]
Intel Core i5-2540M 2,60-3,30 GHz 3 MB Level3 Cache (max 8 GB)
[LIST]Arbeitsspeicher:[/LIST]
8 GB DDR3 1333 MHz
[LIST]Display:[/LIST]
17,3 Zoll FullHD LED TFT 1920x1080 Pix NonGlare Type
[LIST]Grafikkarte:[/LIST]
AMD Radeon HD 6970M mit 2048 MB GDDR5 RAM
[LIST]Optisches Laufwerk:[/LIST]
8x Multi DVD Brenner
[LIST]Festplatte:[/LIST]
750 GB Seagate Momentus 7200 U/Minute
[LIST]W-LAN Modul:[/LIST]
Wireless-N 1030 + Bluetooth von Intel 
[LIST]Tastatur:[/LIST]
Deutschland / DE
[LIST]Betriebssystem:[/LIST]
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit (mit Datenträger)
```
Diese zusammenstellung würde 1.654,00 EUR kosten (ca 1,6k lege ich als maximum fest)
Vielleicht könnte mich jmd beraten oder einen Preis/Leistungs besseren Laptop empfehlen.
Grüße,
-MKay


----------



## 6erPasch (3. Juli 2011)

Die Konfiguration sieht sehr gut aus...
Damit dürftest du in der Lage sein die oben erwähnten Spiele auf FullHD zu zocken (Jedoch nicht mit allen Settings auf Maximum: Dafür sind Notebookkomponenten einfach noch zu schwach).

Eine Sache würde ich noch verbessern:
Du hast soweit ich das gesehen habe noch das "Glare"-Display (Also das spiegelnde). Ich persönlich würde lieber das matte Display ("Non Glare") kaufen.

Hier mal noch ein alternativer Online Shop für Gamingnotebooks:
mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks
(Die XMG Pro und Ultra Reihe dürften für dich interessant sein)

Grüße


----------



## Cuddleman (3. Juli 2011)

Eine sehr gute und ausführliche Beratung zu Performence, Akkulaufzeit, Displayeigenschaften und brauchbare Spielebenchmark, findest du hier in deutscher Sprache.

Viel Spaß beim informieren!


----------



## Mistadon (3. Juli 2011)

Also du dürftest Crysis 2 auf extrem spielen können, ich kann das mit meiner 5870, die deutlich schwächer ist, bei 20fps. Allerdings habe ich nen stärkeren Prozessor...


----------



## 6erPasch (3. Juli 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:


> Also du dürftest Crysis 2 auf extrem spielen können, ich kann das mit meiner 5870, die deutlich schwächer ist, bei 20fps. Allerdings habe ich nen stärkeren Prozessor...


 
Crysis 2 auf extrem mit einer Notebookgraka? --> Welche Auflösung? (bestimmt ohne DX11 und High-Res-Texturen )


----------



## MKay (3. Juli 2011)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Eine sehr gute und ausführliche Beratung zu Performence, Akkulaufzeit, Displayeigenschaften und brauchbare Spielebenchmark, findest du hier in deutscher Sprache.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim informieren!


 
Öhm... und wo bitte?

Bzw. Bei der Konfiguration nun NonGlare Display


----------



## Cuddleman (3. Juli 2011)

MKay schrieb:


> Öhm... und wo bitte?
> 
> Bzw. Bei der Konfiguration nun NonGlare Display


 
Ist wohl in der ersten Antwort im Nirvana verschwunden, und deshalb nochmal der Link:

Notebook Test, Laptop Test und News - Notebookcheck.com


----------



## MKay (3. Juli 2011)

Habe gerade hier einen Laptop mit 2 GTX 460m gefunden, wie ergibt sich dann die Leistung? ->klick<-


----------



## Cuddleman (3. Juli 2011)

Was die Performence zu dieser Grafiklösung angeht, kannst du dir in der Testzone ein Bild machen.

Test AMD Radeon HD 6970M Grafikkarte - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Das gleiche gilt auch für die Mobil-CPU's, an anderer Stelle auf der Seite.

Umfangreiche Test's zu verschiedenen Notebooks diverser Hersteller sind ausführlich beschrieben und lassen sich dadurch untereinander vergleichen.

Dabei sind auch die Gehäuseproblematiken in punkto Wärmeab-/zufuhr mit beleuchtet!

Stellvertretend sei dieser Test Test Alienware M18x Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Mistadon (3. Juli 2011)

6erPasch schrieb:
			
		

> Crysis 2 auf extrem mit einer Notebookgraka? --> Welche Auflösung? (bestimmt ohne DX11 und High-Res-Texturen )



1920x1200, adaptives Multisampling im Treiber. Dx11 kam doch letztens erst für Crysis 2, oder? Die mobility 5870 ist etwa so gut wie die Desktop 5770. Kannst du auch alles bei Notebookcheck nachsehen, in der Benchmarkliste.

Und Alienware kann ich nicht empfehlen, deutlich zu teuer! Schenker bietet mehr für weniger Geld.


----------



## Cuddleman (3. Juli 2011)

Eine Alternative bietet auch dieses, mittlerweile auch mit SSD erhältlich.  
Jetzt bestellbar: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige] - notebook, pcgh

Denk dir jedoch das PCGH textliche weg, um nicht dadurch vorbelastet zu sein und mach dir bei diversen Test's dein eigenes Bild.
Medion Erazer X6813 (MD97762) - Notebookcheck.com Externe Tests
Medion Erazer X6813 (MD97762) Notebook im Test Der Preis ist hei auf notebookjournal.de
Test: Gaming Notebook Medion Erazer X6813

Danach kannst du jedenfalls entscheiden, ob du dem bepflichten kannst, oder nicht!


----------



## Cuddleman (3. Juli 2011)

MKay schrieb:


> Öhm... und wo bitte?
> 
> Bzw. Bei der Konfiguration nun NonGlare Display


 
Meine Empfehlung gilt erst mal grundsätzlich dem Non-Clear Display. Es gibt aber auch gut entspiegelte Displays, die muß man aber suchen, da sie nicht sehr oft verbaut werden.

Das Notebookgehäuse ist glaube ich eins von Asus N-Serie!!!


----------



## Superwip (3. Juli 2011)

> Intel Core i5-2540M 2,60-3,30 GHz 3 MB Level3 Cache (max 8 GB)


 
In dem Preisbereich würde ich auf jeden Fall einen Quadcore empfehlen, also einen i7-2630QM oder vielleicht sogar einen i7-2820QM

Abgesehen davon:
Hast du dir das mit der Größe gut überlegt? Wofür willst du den Laptop genau einsetzen? Wäre auch eine kleineres Modell oder eine Kombination aus einem günstigen Subnotebook und einem Desktop besser? Wäre jedenfalls wirtschaftlicher und mobiler...


----------

